# Losing coolant with no apparent leak



## grumblebunny (Dec 1, 2006)

Greetings. The temperature lamp on my 07 Rabbit will sometimes flash when I start the car. A quick manual check told me the coolant was low. I checked. It was low so I added some G12. Problem solved.
Or so I thought. This has happened three times in the last three months. Each time, I need to add 12-14 ounces of coolant. 
This seems excessive to me. Indeed, I've never had to add coolant to any of my other VWs. So I asked my local dealer to look at it. They tell me that they can't see any leaks. They also claim to have run a "pressure test." However, they do admit the loss of coolant is strange.
Has anyone else experienced this? Was it solved? If so, how?
Many thanks in advance and warmest regards.

[Edit] 
I should have mentioned I average about 900 miles per month.
There's no foul odor or smoke from the exhaust and the oil is clean. Not likely an internal leak. Maybe the head gasket? 



_Modified by grumblebunny at 4:17 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

what color is the exhaust? you'd see burning antifreeze if you had a bad head gasket.


----------



## grumblebunny (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaptinkangaru* »_what color is the exhaust? you'd see burning antifreeze if you had a bad head gasket.

Hmmm..... The exhaust is invisible. 
Very curious.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Losing coolant with no apparent leak (grumblebunny)*

If this was posted in January that you would have to top it of once or twice I would say you are ok due to the cold temperatures. But being June might be a small leak and it burns up from the hot surface of the motor that's why you cant see anything dripping. If you cant see it in the exhaust or in the engine oil them it might not be a head gasket. In the past VW liked to use plastic coolant flanges off the block and head and would often leak after so many miles just a thought. Something you might want to look at if the 2.5 has got the plastic one which im sure they do.
Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Losing coolant with no apparent leak (vwluger22)*

I had this same problem on my ol Golf III....coolant goin away..no visible leaks...after some time I finally saw some dried coolant stains on top of tranny...coolant flange was leaking so little that heat evaporated it and I never saw wet coolant...but when I wiped under flange I could see coolant on rag...wanna bet the 2.5 has "polymer" (aka plastic) flange too...and that yours might be slightly cracked/warped and leakin...the good news is they are cheap (maybe why VW went away from aluminum flanges...







) and not too hard to change...try wiping under your flange with a Kleenex..any moisture at all will show up on one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Losing coolant with no apparent leak (spitpilot)*

picture of where it is.
not my pic


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Losing coolant with no apparent leak (grumblebunny)*

Put a pice of cardboard underneath the car when parked so you can see if it is dripping.
If it is not dripping it probably is a blown head gasket


----------



## grumblebunny (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Losing coolant with no apparent leak (vwluger22)*

I shall try it and see. Many thanks to everyone!


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i had the same problem on my 06 jetta took it to the dealer there was a very slight crack in the resovoir however you spell it, they flushed the system and installed new one and fresh coolant


----------



## grumblebunny (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (illblood)*

In the expansion tank? (translucent pastic, passenger side near the strut tower)
Interesting. I'll check that, too. Thanks.

Thanks a lot, everyone. I was looking for large failures (and I assume the tech was, too). I didn't even think of little things.
Best regards.


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yea thats what it was haha they fixed it in 2 days cuz they had to order it 
just bring it there and get it fixed for free instead of doing guess work 
thats my opinon haha
good luck man


----------



## kingstonunited (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (illblood)*

Having the same issue right now, I'm hoping it's just the flange that needs to be replaced


----------



## grumblebunny (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kingstonunited)*

Late update on this. The cooling system finally gave up the ghost. It was a cracked radiator of all things. Luckily for me, it was warranty work


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Losing coolant with no apparent leak (grumblebunny)*


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (grumblebunny)*

That's wild, but at least its fixed


----------

